# Mr. Robot - New TV Show from the TV Channel USA



## HalfEatenPie (May 29, 2015)

So I saw this on Reddit's /r/linux and it got a decent laugh out of me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQM5fU7V-MM&

Anyways, it seems to be from the TV Show Mr. Robot that will be coming to TV on June 24th.  However, USA has released the pilot on youtube!  Watch it here! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpxvvnWvffM

For those who can't watch it, you can also watch it on TV.com here!  

It was pretty entertaining.  I mean a bit cringy at times but definitely worth keeping an eye on in my opinion.  

I'll leave the rest of my thoughts in a spoiler tag for those of you who don't want to read it yet.



Spoiler



So many premises of the episode was hilariously bad or just cray.  However, I'll leave it for this post on Reddit that explains everything with the hacking scenes and what's wrong with it.  I just found the DDoS attack part just hilarious.  The ending though, I kinda expected it.  The way that guy specifically picked him out.  Hot damn.



Anyways I totally recommend you check it out.


----------



## tonyg (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the head up.

Feels weird to hear geek talk on non-geek media.


----------



## MikeA (May 30, 2015)

I watched the first Episode and it was alright, kind of odd to watch but that's how all of those type shows are.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Jun 6, 2015)

It was alright, it was odd also.

But I'd watch that over "CSI: Cyber" anyday.


----------



## MichaelFindlay (Jun 8, 2015)

Its a unique new tv program, I must admit I got hooked on it after the first episode, cannot wait to go home and watch the other 2! First TV program to be at least technically accurate in some regards kudos to them.


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 9, 2015)

MichaelFindlay said:


> Its a unique new tv program, I must admit I got hooked on it after the first episode, cannot wait to go home and watch the other 2! First TV program to be at least technically accurate in some regards kudos to them.


The other 2? The second episode won't be out for some three more weeks, and the season will have 10 episodes in total


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 24, 2015)

Mr. Robot got renewed for a second season before it even officially premiered.


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2015)

Digging this show. Someone here turned me onto it a few days back.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 27, 2015)

Just watched an episode myself, pretty good!


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 30, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Anyways I totally recommend you check it out.


I took your recommendation and I got to say..I need to take them more often. I fucking loved it!


----------



## drmike (Jul 1, 2015)

Next episode this Wednesday    See the teaser on YouTube and it's Anonymous theme to start that...  I see hardware destruction too...

I think USA has a hit on their hands with this.


----------



## vld (Jul 1, 2015)

The new episode was great!

Somewhat spoiler:



Spoiler



I got a screen cap from the fsociety video, using it as my wallpaper


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 2, 2015)

Forgot to watch the 2nd one at 8pm Wednesday... Looks like I will have to find a stream of it because its driving me crazy to see what happens.


----------



## joepie91 (Jul 2, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> Forgot to watch the 2nd one at 8pm Wednesday... Looks like I will have to find a stream of it because its driving me crazy to see what happens.


Torrents are a thing


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 8, 2015)

New Episode tonight!


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 8, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> New Episode tonight!


thanks for the head ups


----------



## clarity (Jul 8, 2015)

I am watching the past episodes right now! A few minutes in, and I think that I am hooked.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 8, 2015)

Ah snap.

I watched the pilot, really liked it. Had no idea there was a second episode released already. Anyone know where I can, uh, locate the 2nd episode? Ping me on IRC.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 8, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Anyone know where I can, uh, locate the 2nd episode? Ping me on IRC.


Hulu has it: http://www.hulu.com/watch/814104


----------



## Clouvider-Dom (Jul 8, 2015)

Do they broadcast it in UK? If yes, what channel anyone knows? I wasn't able to find unfortunately.


----------



## clarity (Jul 8, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Ah snap.
> 
> I watched the pilot, really liked it. Had no idea there was a second episode released already. Anyone know where I can, uh, locate the 2nd episode? Ping me on IRC.


USA has it on their website as well. I watched it on there earlier.


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2015)

clarity said:


> USA has it on their website as well. I watched it on there earlier.


But they use flash..... MEH!

Episode from last week:

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:E5FFC2BFD35C007849296A3FA19687CAB17C4985&dn=mr+robot+s01e02+hdtv+x264+killers+ettv&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 10, 2015)

I like the contradictions playing out in the protagonist so far.



Spoiler



Dreadful religious reading: On the one hand, he's depressed about the state of the world, how it serves as _easily exploitable prey_ for the Gluttonous Corporate Networks that employ him. On the other, the guy is a _holier than thou rat_, consistently reporting the sins of his digital targets to the police and rationalizing his decision to do so, as if an anonymous forums 'report' button made flesh. Crisis appears as the psychodrama of an immature, self-styled surveillance operative and informant. Orphaned flowchart morality as police collaboration with no other means of expressing itself. He unparodically acts out one of the more deeply embedded or seemingly insurmountable problems of the surveillance state at a lower level, i.e. its dreary striving toward mere technological omniscience and the use of its vulgar accumulations to play God with other lives. He's depressed because his voyeuristic 'hacking' obsession has reduced him to the equivalent of a ridiculous unpaid police functionary in large part. Suddenly his actions amount to the opposite of offering 'salvation' to life in a fallen world.

Other than that, I didn't really like the show's attempt to fuse violent terrorist plots into the narrative. Has there been a recent shortage of Terrorist Boogeyman Sensationalism in the news?


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 15, 2015)

OMG!!!!! This shows Cliffhangers are driving me crazy!!!! Can't wait till next Wednesday now!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 16, 2015)

Was there a new episode? I thought Hulu and USA's website aired the new episodes. Can't find it, and didn't watch it on TV this week like I did last week.


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 16, 2015)

I think Hulu is post the air date.

I watched this new episode. Quite disappointing. Too much fillers. Now we have to wait another week.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 16, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> I think Hulu is post the air date.
> 
> I watched this new episode. Quite disappointing. Too much fillers. Now we have to wait another week.


Haha honestly I think it was alright.  I mean everything was moving so fast I think an episode or two to clear everything up and delve into the background of it all and giving the characters more depth really will help us see why each event shapes the character in that specific way.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 30, 2015)

Ah crap, I missed the episode last night! Guess I'll watch it online again. Was it any good?


----------



## drmike (Jul 30, 2015)

Episode 6 @ 1080p: 
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:64A884ED79714A2DFB7CB30E6706DB30AA279B7E&dn=mr+robot+s01e06+br4ve+trave1er+asf+1080p+web+dl+dd5+1+h+264+rarbg&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337

Preview:


----------



## MannDude (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh man oh man oh man oh man.

Just watched the last two episodes, didn't realize I had missed last weeks two. No spoilers, but damn. The most recent episode was _crazy. _

Shit got real.


----------



## drmike (Jul 31, 2015)

Some day I'll catch up.  Unsure how anyone can watch Mr Robot with any sort of distractions as so much going on...


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jul 31, 2015)

I love that show. Missed the past two episodes due to issues, but they are recorded. Might watch them now.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 31, 2015)

Do it. You'll be happy that you did.


----------



## drmike (Jul 31, 2015)

Forget which episode it was, but the two guys f'ing... that was a turnoff.... Like, didn't see that sort of crap showing up and with such lack of imagination. 

Really glad like usual I am not watching TV in some public / family space.

... and I prior thought the drug abuse was too apparent and visual.... Oh well.... Definitely fringe PG-13 or R rating with a bunch in each episode.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah, definitely not a friendly family show in that regards.


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 31, 2015)

At least is not as shitty as one can imagine. 

By each episode I just notice more and more that this is one of the shows that you just wait for it to finish so that you can do a killing spree with the episodes, like there is so much filler shit in there. God help us.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 31, 2015)

So far I have liked all the episodes except for #5 which I believe is the one that had the gay male sex scene and females kissing and some other crap.

That to me are like fart jokes for comedy which are easy outs...it put me off for a bit.

Now I just watched episode #6 and this one brought it back strong. Probably one of my favorites so far.


----------



## ChrisM (Aug 3, 2015)

Like every week! I can't wait till Wednesday!!!


----------



## MannDude (Aug 6, 2015)

Ah snap... missed it again. Will need to find and watch later.

Was it any good?


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2015)

Episode 7:

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:FEBA7825F62BC8CE931F716424AAAA5EF84B5D7A&dn=mr+robot+s01e07+720p+hdtv+x264+killers+rartv&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337

Teaser for Episode 8:


----------



## MannDude (Aug 14, 2015)

That last episode: WHAT THE FUCK

Oh my god, so good.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh snap new episodes!

GOTTA WATCH IT


----------



## MannDude (Aug 22, 2015)

Just caught up on the latest epsidoe... Man oh man. Unexpected turns. Won't say anything more than that, don't want to spoil the surprises. G'ah!


----------



## drmike (Aug 22, 2015)

While the show is good, I feel like I've had my time wasted with it...

It's not so much slick as incomplete story telling..


----------



## gordonrp (Aug 23, 2015)

I gave up a few episodes in, the emo/druggie/loser persona was such a drag.


----------



## HBAndrei (Aug 23, 2015)

I kinda gave up on it also around ep 6-7 can't recall exactly.


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2015)

Alright, unsure what happened in the news/entertainment cycle in past 2 days... but....



Quote said:


> (CNN)USA Network announced Wednesday that it will postpone the season finale of its critically acclaimed series "Mr. Robot."
> 
> "The previously filmed season finale of 'Mr. Robot' contains a graphic scene similar in nature to today's tragic events in Virginia," the network said in a statement. "Out of respect to the victims, their families and colleagues, and our viewers, we are postponing tonight's episode. Our thoughts go out to all those affected during this difficult time."
> 
> ...


----------



## MannDude (Aug 26, 2015)

> Alright, unsure what happened in the news/entertainment cycle in past 2 days... but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, way to spoil the finale CNN!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 27, 2015)

MannDude said:


> > Alright, unsure what happened in the news/entertainment cycle in past 2 days... but....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


It was at this moment we realize, fsociety got physical.  (With all due respects to the people affected in Virginia.  this was more of a tongue in cheek response.)


----------



## William (Aug 27, 2015)

Spoiler... only read if you have seen E09 already.



Spoiler



I don't get some things - Even with a similar illness (Elliot seems to have a pretty clear cut of Schizophrenia, i see a LOT of similarities to myself....so much that i actually had to stop watching too many episodes at once because i could not sleep anymore and was questioning reality, only aspect missing in the show are the suicidal tendencies) it just makes not much sense.

EX: In one of the first fsociety meetings Darlene looks "right through" Mr Robot - Ok, makes sense. No one else seems to see/hear him either. But later you can see him talking to Darlene directly and throwing a keyboard through the room, wtf? At another point he talks directly with the black guy, without Elliot being even in the same room? 

I've also seen some technical things that don't make much sense, like: where does the RPI in the climate system get power from? I don't see a converter for the 42V POE? Why does the AC of a huge storage facility in a all year normal climate even have heating options (usually you'd heat that with datacenter heat), and why does it get to like 80C+? Besides, that would probably take hours - Someone could easily fix it the hard way by cutting power?


----------



## drmike (Aug 27, 2015)

William said:


> Spoiler... only read if you have seen E09 already.
> 
> _Hidden Content_



Well my take is that the Mr. Robot in scenes is Elliot having real illusions of the father and being unable to divide the father from his own personality.

This is to say Elliot, as stated, is Mr. Robot.   

The Romero (is that the black fellows name?) -- when he visits the guy and the whole smashing up the place and gun incident, that isn't the father character, it's actually Elliot doing all of that.  Probably worthy of reviewing back episodes looking for easter eggs in frames, reflections, other signs that = Elliot and not the father even though visual main frame depicts otherwise.

I think when Elliot goes off the deep end with anger, they are projecting at random the father character into the role.

There are missing / odd pieces all over.   Like when he went off the railing to the beach below and when he tossed the father out the window....  In fact in both incidents, he tossed himself off / out both.  Unsure if this is playing to the suicide component or if just that realistic hallucinations (fair word to use?) that he believes these things are real to point of self harm.


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2016)

Mr. Robot is coming back.. finally...


```
USA Network has officially set the premiere date for its criticaly acclaimed drama Mr. Robot. Returning for a second season on Wednesday, Jul. 13 at 10/9c...
```


----------



## ChrisM (May 17, 2016)

drmike said:


> Mr. Robot is coming back.. finally...
> 
> 
> 
> USA Network has officially set the premiere date for its criticaly acclaimed drama Mr. Robot. Returning for a second season on Wednesday, Jul. 13 at 10/9c...





Can't wait!


----------



## wlanboy (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for posting the reminder!


Looking forward for the second season.


----------



## splitice (Aug 18, 2016)

I've been purposefully avoiding any threads or news regarding this show, OMG this episode was so freaking awesome (I barely had an inkling!).


----------



## jeff2600 (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm about to start re-watching Season 1. I read on Reddit that having seen second season makes re-watching the first one an extremely interesting experience!!!


----------



## buildmyblock (Oct 19, 2016)

its one of the most realistic hacking themed programs ive seen alot of what you actually see is possible in the real world i really enjoyed season 1 cant wait for season 2 to come onto amazon to watch


----------

